# Ponce Jetty Report (Black Drum) and a long Sunglow Pomp



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Been fishing the Ponce jetty a bit more often as of late. Yesterday it was colder than my mother-in-law  but I still fished in the rain nonetheless and Ponce Jetty gave up a few beauties from her rocky shoreline. A lot of guys are fishing with finger mullet and I haven't seen any of them pull anything decent up yet. It's amazing the nice fish that frozen shrimp can yield however:

28" Black Drum from the Ponce Jetty rocks (he's mid-flop in this pic):









22" Black Drum from the Ponce Jetty rocks:









Weird the color changes, the one below went albino white when he first hit the deck, and then changed back later:









Black Margate, a rarity from the Ponce Jetty rocks:









23" Pompano from Sunglow Pier (20" fork):









Also caught a few underslot Sheepshead and Saturday I caught two 18" drum but didn't have my camera phone. My buddy had a monster black drum on yesterday and brought it all the way to the shoreline before snapping his leader on the rocks. We tried to tell him he was an idiot for using 15-lb mono leader when we were using 50-lb Vanish. We also reminded periodically throughout the day of his big fish that *could have been* accompanying my Black Drum for dinner.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I can see the weather has changed down there too. That's one nice fat Pompano.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Nice fish 
Saturday night I was hoping to get some pomps from the beach. I got nothing It was nice out though so just sitting in beach chairs rod in hand was nice. intresting thing was the bottom bait was always the one that got nibbled on. never the top.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh yeah, I forgot to point out that the Pompano was not mine because I wasn't fishing that day (12/6/05). It was caught by my friend Roman at the end of Sunglow amidst some really crappy weather. It was the longest (yet not the fattest) Pomp I have seen caught all year so I took a picture to show you guys.

FKid- yeah I hear ya, I've noticed that the majority of the time the bottom hook gets cleaned when fishing with dual pomp rigs.


----------

